# Rumor: Knicks Contacted G-State About Al Harrington



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks are one of several teams that have contacted the Golden State Warriors about disgruntled forward Al Harrington, though the Warriors are said to be more interested in a package built around David Lee (16 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists against the Heat).
> 
> One source told ESPN.com that Golden State's best offers were coming from two Western Conference rivals, but that management would prefer to ship him to the East. A straight up Curry-for-Harrington deal would appear to fill needs for both clubs, although Golden State would be taking on an extra year of salary and making a risky investment in a player viewed by many around the league as too undriven emotionally to ever be an impact player on a contending team.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dime-081029


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

both curry and harrington are underachievers...


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been backing a trade in principal for Harrington and Marbury all summer. It can work financially although the Warriors would be assuming even more cash in return (possbily the $4 million stratosphere) and the Knicks would have to clear some roster spots (bye bye Jerome James). If we could find a way to add a young prospect that might interest the Clippers like DeAndre Jordan in exchange for cash then I think Marbury, Jordan, Roberson, some 2nd round picks and $3 million cash works for Harrington, Marco Belinelli and Kelenna Azubuike. To be extra nice and spare the Warriors some of their financial burden in a seperate trade, we could overpay on a 2nd round pick in the distant future to make up for some of the costs of picking up Marbury. That would mean they'd get $6 million cash and help pay off whatever luxury tax they may incur from the trade.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess the only question, if we made this trade, would be what to do with Harrington. I do not like him at the 3 spot at all (especially with the way Chandler has been playing) and would only be interested in him if he played the 4....which David Lee does a masterful job of doing already. I doubt Harrington would like to leave one situation because of a lack of playing time to come to the same situation with another team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He'd be a good fit I guess, but does his ego make him a bigger distraction then his production? Everywhere he's left, he's been unhappy....


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL, everywhere he's left they were not terribly good. I'd be pissed being apart of a situation like that especially when things seemingly start out so well. I think a 3-way might be best for us in this situation. I personally wouldn't mind subbing Harrington for Mikki Moore, cash and picks with Sacramento. Mikkie Moore would be an excellent addition to our team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I guess as a rotation player he's valuable, but if things go bad, like they probably will in NY, he has a tendency to just become a malcontent...and that's independent of his team's record.

You know T.O.'s gonna be a distraction if they lose, but you put up with it because he's great...but a guy like Harrington, he's really not worth it to me.

He's the product of the KG wannabe era, a skilled big man who doesn't wanna do anything but shoot jumpers.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> I guess as a rotation player he's valuable, but if things go bad, like they probably will in NY, he has a tendency to just become a malcontent...and that's independent of his team's record.
> 
> You know T.O.'s gonna be a distraction if they lose, but you put up with it because he's great...but a guy like Harrington, he's really not worth it to me.
> 
> He's the product of the KG wannabe era, a skilled big man who doesn't wanna do anything but shoot jumpers.


I'm not going to deny the fact that he has a prima-donna attitude and it has become slowly apparent the past few seasons. I will say that despite him putting up a lot of jumpers with the Warriors, he is a pretty good inside-outside big man. Nellie likes the 3 ball and I feel that's why Harrington found himself out there so often but is a legitimate banger at 6-9, 250lbs. In an uptempo offense, he'd be the ideal 4 because of those abilities and his athleticism that allows him to get up and down the court particularly well; he just can't rebound for ****. I would have taken a good hard look at him if we actually had an actual foundation in place to start building a team but I think we don't and would not be able to make the most of his contributions, anyway. I'd look to acquire him for the simple sake of ditching Marbury for value but would immediately look to move Harrington himself for something of worth. 

I could see the Spurs having interest with Horry out of the picture and their frontcourt becoming pretty old. They've been willing to give up draft picks before and we should certainly be interested in taking them, quite a few for Harrington. Unfortunately, they do not have any available contracts that match, which would make a trade difficult.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah I think he'd be a good fit in San Antonio...Pop will let him know at the door he isn't taking any ****. But like you said, I don't think they really have a deal, plus an intraconference trade is difficult to pull off.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks are among about a half-dozen teams that have made inquiries about 6-9 forward Al Harrington, who is awaiting a trade from the Golden State. The Knicks likely would want to offer buried-on-the-bench center Eddy Curry, whose salary is a close match, but a person with knowledge of the Warriors' thinking said Curry does not fit with their up-tempo system, either. The Charlotte Observer this week reported that the Bobcats could look to get involved in a Knicks-Warriors trade situation as a third team, perhaps with interest in Curry.


http://www.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/ny-spknix1107,0,1092568.story

Bye Bye Curry, we can only hope. I'm hearing Gerald Wallace is the Bobcat that may be part of that piece.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The Knicks are willing to trade Curry, but the Warriors don't appear to have much interest in the former Bulls center. *One other possibility would be for the Knicks to trade **Malik Rose** and **David Lee** to Golden State for Harrington.* Otherwise, Walsh will have to find a third party.
> 
> *One such team could be the **San Antonio Spurs**, who have a history of making trades with the Knicks and desperately need additional scoring. *
> The feeling is that by playing alongside Tim Duncan and Tony Parker, Curry could resurrect his career under Spurs coach Greg Popovich. One major stumbling block is that the Spurs may not have enough assets to satisfy the Warriors in a three-way move.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...donnie_walsh_sees_al_harrington_as_made_.html


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Hell, if Gerald Wallace is in play then I think we should look to bring him in, instead of Harrington. Wilson Chandler is coming along nicely but I still do not think his ceiling is equivalent to what Wallace is doing on the floor right now. There is even a chance that we can play both guys together on the floor at either the 2, 3, or 4 spots. Whatever the case, I think Wallace is much more important to us at this point than Harrington...contracts be damned.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Depends om how it might impact our future*

As far as FAs. Seems like he is around 10m. Is that a problem?


----------

